# 40 years ago today



## iandg (11 Sep 2016)

I won a national championship


----------



## r04DiE (11 Sep 2016)

It says at the top that you came fifth.





Only joking  Well done and I can honestly say that that is something that I will now never achieve. Good for you


----------



## steve50 (11 Sep 2016)

40 years ago today i was 18years old and just starting out on the path of adult life, oh to have the chance to start over again and know what I know now, Life would be so different...............................but would it be any better?


----------



## midlife (11 Sep 2016)

I did the George Herbert Stancer 10 .... Wetherby course on the A1 iirc. All the paperwork was for my school and not for the club I rode for.

Or maybe it was 1975... 

Shaun


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Sep 2016)

Nice one !


----------



## iandg (12 Sep 2016)

midlife said:


> I did the George Herbert Stancer 10 .... Wetherby course on the A1 iirc. All the paperwork was for my school and not for the club I rode for.
> 
> Or maybe it was 1975...
> 
> Shaun



1975 was on the A1 in Cambridgeshire (F1) - I came 13th


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Sep 2016)

Well done .... 40 years belated congratulations!


----------



## midlife (12 Sep 2016)

Blimey......you did it more than once 

I wonder what year it was held at Wetherby? , All the stuff from that era is in a box in the garage, even my old training diaries

I'm sure I did it on my Woodrup and not my Jackson (avatar pic) which came later.

Shaun


----------



## fimm (13 Sep 2016)

I was 4.
Congratulations.
I'm assuming your name is in the block capitals on the left; what then is the significance of "Graham Balfour" etc?


----------



## midlife (13 Sep 2016)

fimm said:


> I was 4.
> Congratulations.
> I'm assuming your name is in the block capitals on the left; what then is the significance of "Graham Balfour" etc?



Should be the school of OP. The Sir Graham Balfour School I presume  The GHS 10 was raced under our school name and not the name of our club. Mind you it was 40 years ago so I could be completely wrong LOL

Shaun


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Sep 2016)

And I'd read all the Mister Men books!
Smaller accomplishments are good too.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Sep 2016)

midlife said:


> Should be the school of OP. The Sir Graham Balfour School I presume  The GHS 10 was raced under our school name and not the name of our club. Mind you it was 40 years ago so I could be completely wrong LOL
> 
> Shaun


You're dead right.


----------



## GilesM (22 Nov 2016)

Belated congratulations, very impressive time, a lot faster than my first GHS, which I think was 1978.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Should be the school of OP. The Sir Graham Balfour School I presume  The GHS 10 was raced under our school name and not the name of our club. Mind you it was 40 years ago so I could be completely wrong LOL
> 
> Shaun


Ah I see. When I saw it I thought that Sir Henry Floyd character who came second sounded a bit posh. I was imagining Lord Snooty on a really fancy bike.

Congratulations anyway


40 years ago ... I don't think I did anything interesting. I was taking my first steps in building bikes from bits from junkyards.


----------



## HLaB (22 Nov 2016)

Just when I was feeling old and decrepit this makes me feel younger; at 11months I might have been crawling then only but I certainly wouldn't have been cycling


----------



## cyberknight (23 Nov 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Nov 2016)

HLaB said:


> Just when I was feeling old and decrepit this makes me feel younger; at 11months I might have been crawling then only but I certainly wouldn't have been cycling


You got into it late in life then?


----------



## iandg (26 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> Should be the school of OP. The Sir Graham Balfour School I presume  The GHS 10 was raced under our school name and not the name of our club. Mind you it was 40 years ago so I could be completely wrong LOL
> 
> Shaun


Yes, you entered GHS competition with your school name


----------



## Legs (28 Nov 2016)

The GHS I rode in '97 was won by a certain Stephen Cummings from Pensby High School...


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2016)

I would be happy if i could 5 miles in that time you did 10 in 40 years ago


----------

